# Florida East or West Coast.



## BCJET (Feb 25, 2011)

Any side better than other for living aboard. Like easy access to Carribean from the East but like the protected waters of the Gulf on the West. Trying to stay an hour and half from Ft. Lauderdale. Work about 15 days out of the month there. 

Thanks Bill


----------



## BCJET (Feb 25, 2011)

2boys dog and great wife is why asked in this section.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

I was born and raised in Dade county and now live in Lee county. For raising the 2 boys you can do much better almost anywhere except Dade and Broward counties.


----------

